# Weber replacement handle - What do you think?



## j0k3r-x (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, here she is and she is UGLY!! I am not done with her yet but good enough for her modeling debut... The smoke was actually rolling out of her nostrils but the wind started to blow a little so you can't really see it in the pics. She fits perfectly over the handle and the air holes in the lid are right under her nose lol. I think I might let the kids paint her and make her a little less ugly? I am gonna put a couple tables on the sides and some wheels and other little things here and there. 

She is bolted to the handle nice and tight. 






I have a few more skulls layin around, one of them is from an 8ft. Gator! I think I might do one with a Florida Gators theme. Paint the drum Orange, blue and green with a gator head on top and smoke pooring from the mouth! Be great for tailgates!! My wife hates my skull collection so I just thought I would kick it up a notch! Now I am lookin for some of those springy pop out slinkey eyeballs for the skull eye sockets or maybe some red LED lights? Not sure yet? The neighbors think I am disturbed and I guess maybe I am


----------



## fire it up (Jun 10, 2009)

Disturbed?  Maybe...
Genius?  Absolutely!

That is awesome!  Love that it fits perfectly.
I think that you should let your kids paint one, would probably look neat and they would love contributing to the smoke.
LED and other little skull mods would be nice as well.
Only thing better than beautiful smoke is a beautiful smoker.


----------



## billbo (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh! I love it! How did you fit your lid onto the drum? I have a thread going trying to figure that out. Any help would be appreciated!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77783

Thanks!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 10, 2009)

That is freaking awesome!!!


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm askerred! It looks like the cookout of the damned.

Looks like something out of a Steven King book.  The smoker comes to life and eats the family.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 10, 2009)

That does sound like a good idea for a movie with a twist.


----------



## div (Jun 10, 2009)

LED lights now that thar is goodd ideer


----------



## gaga (Jun 10, 2009)

There is a fine line between clever and stupid!


----------



## j0k3r-x (Jun 10, 2009)

Your welcome Billbo! It was meant to make you laugh! To answer your question about the lid, I cut the lip off the top and it now fits perfectly.


----------



## kingudaroad (Jun 10, 2009)

I guess the barbacoa is gone.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Gaga for the kind words! I was totally going for stupid and I think I nailed it! Never been much for fine lines but I sure do like a fine woman!!!


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 10, 2009)

Do you attract many fine women dressed as you are in your avitar?


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 10, 2009)

If you barbeque dressed as a clown, does your food taste funny?


----------



## j0k3r-x (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Fire it up! Good to see that some people have a sence of humor.. Kids think it is cool so I am happy.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Jun 10, 2009)

It might if I rub my butt first.. and then play with my brisket?


----------



## j0k3r-x (Jun 10, 2009)

You think that is my problem? Hmmmm? I might need to rethink my whole approach? The baseball bat and cast net used to work but they are gettin smart now! And these damn shoes are killin me...


----------



## kingudaroad (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey leave the dude alone! He's the only one on the forum who can squirt mop from the flower on his lapel!


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 11, 2009)

Would you send me a bigger picture of that triple barrel somoker in your signature? [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## billbo (Jun 11, 2009)

I am also intrigued by the triple smoker. Looks like a nice unit. Did you build it yourself?


----------



## eman (Jun 11, 2009)

A texas long horn and a florida gator smoker .
 Yes you are deranged and need to get back on your meds.
 LMAO! Paint some tiger stripes on it and then we'll talk.
 Great idea


----------



## j0k3r-x (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey stickyFingers & Billbo,
I used to have a whole thread on this forum with all of the pics a while back and then they had problems with the web server and all of my posts went bye bye, my number went from around 400 something down to 70 or 80 and my rep went down so I have not been posting much since.

Here are some pics of the triple barrel I built. I cooked 130+lbs of meat in that thing 4 times and it worked like a dream! Don't under estimate the power of the drum!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2009)

I still think that's one sweet smoker JOK3R... nice drum too.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 11, 2009)

Jok3r,

Thanks for the pictures! That is a sweet smoker. I have two questions though. It looks as though the two top barrels are connected to act as one..right? Also, I would bet that it must take a far amount of fuel to reach a good temp?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## j0k3r-x (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks again Jeanie, If you like it I am happy...


----------



## j0k3r-x (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks stickyFingers, to answer your two questions, first being the top drums, yes they are connected. They are welded together at the open ends, so it is one big drum. Second question about the fuel consumption, It doesn't do too bad at all! I start with one bag of Royal Oak lump to get a nice bed of coals going and throw a split or two on every 1 to 1 1/2 hours so I use about 12 splits and a bag of Royal Oak for a 12 hour cook give or take a few logs. It can get screamin hot if you don't watch it and keep the draft down! I control the heat with the fire door, about 1/2 inch open and it settles right in at 235 - 240 degrees. Open it all the way and it will climb to 375 - 500 degrees. The temps is very even across the top unless your fire in the bottom is all the way to one side or the other, keep it in the middle and your good. I gotta say it cooks better when its packed full of meat! I grill in the top also with charcoal in a pan under the grates, works great!! I have built 3 of them so far now and I am gonna build another soon. They are cheap to build, easy to cut and work with and lighter than an LP tank, And they work great! I have an LP tank smoker I am workin on but these are soo easy to build.. I used the Vogelzang hardware on the first one but I am making my own hardware now.


----------



## gnubee (Jun 12, 2009)

I love that handle, It would be awesome with smoke coming out of it. I also love the slinky lit up eyes thing too. No sense going over the top unless its all the way over the top, I always say.

That thing is way cool. I remember seeing your smoker build before the great purge days of 09. I lost over 1100 posts and mondo rep too.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks GnuBee!! I knew somebody would see things in a twisted way like myself!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have trouble making pretty things so I thought lets just go full on ugly cause I am real good at makin ugly stuff. Plus they are called "Ugly Drum Smokers" Right?

I have seen some really nice lookin UDS's but I think we should see who can make the ugliest POS lookin, piss off the neighbors, scare the kids, I wouldn't steal that if you paid me UDS... Just havin stupid thoughts again... Sorry
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry bout your posts and your rep! I didn't have nearly that many but never the less it was like I built a sand castle and somebody came along and kicked the shizzy out of it lol. On the other hand, I can totally understand because I am a network systems engineer and I deal with devastating losses like that on a weekly basis...


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the information! Any chances of bring one towards South Carolina?


----------



## the iceman (Jun 12, 2009)

Are you sure that handle is big enough?


----------

